# Kelly Controller KHB12401



## srjotaf (Feb 28, 2020)

Hello, I have a Kelly KHB12401 controller which we use along with a Motenergy ME0913 motor, in an FSAE vehicle. We've used it for a while but now we're trying to look into its configuration settings and although we haven't performed many tests we can't quite figure out the exact and specific differences between the torque, speed and balanced modes of operation. Could any of you help us out?


----------



## alexanderfitu (May 4, 2020)

Speed mode causes the throttle to directly relate to the speed of the driven motor.

EG if the motors top speed is 1000rpm, 50% throttle, is 500rpm etc

Torque mode causes the throttle to directly relate to the torque outpout of the motor, so basically turns it into a variable current switch

balanced is a mode in between the two, which IMO, is best for all around driving, and matches the behaviour of an engines pedal most accurately.


----------

